# Irrational Fears



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

@Kainita - Then perhaps you should have titled this thread, "What are your fears?" instead of "Irrational Fears". :wink:


----------



## MicahRae (Jul 20, 2012)

Kainita said:


> Do you mind if I ask what you find scary about fish?


I'm not sure, that's why it's my most irrational fear. Something inside me just says that fish are terrifying, and that's that. I can't rationalize why I'm afraid.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

MNiS said:


> @_Kainita_ - Then perhaps you should have titled this thread, "What are your fears?" instead of "Irrational Fears". :wink:


Perhaps, but I was hoping to snag a couple of ENTJs in my trap.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Kainita said:


> Perhaps, but I was hoping to snag a couple of ENTJs in my trap.


Sure you were. 

You have to admit, my title would've been more appropriate though. :wink:


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

MNiS said:


> Sure you were.
> 
> You have to admit, my title would've been more appropriate though. :wink:


....:sad:....


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

INFJ. From the poll..."Fire, Public Speaking, Snakes, Enclosed Spaces, Failure, Needles, Making Phone Calls." All of these are fairly manageable, though sometimes unpleasant. In "Other" I have a strong fear/revulsion (bordering on a phobia, but not quite there) of swarms of ants. *shudder*


----------



## Jackdaw (Dec 8, 2009)

INFP, and I am afraid of spiders, heights, sexual contact, public speaking, enclosed spaces, relationships, failure, needles, and making phone calls. I didnt know quite what to put as regards planes and flying. I've flown only twice, and both times I was fascinated by the experience. Though when I was fascinated, I was gut-renchingly nervous of the whole situation. I felt uneasy, puting my trust into the hands of so many people I didn't know. Surely, there a fair chance that a mistake could have been made during routine check-ups? How do I know that the pilot, or some other crucially involved individual, was not incompetent in some way? I know that in many other situations in life, actually... most of the time, through-out life, you are in the hands of many individuals, uncountable individuals simultaneously. But there is a feeling of it being immediately obvious that there would be very little I'd be able to do, in a 'flight-gone-very-badly-wrong' situation.

Okay okay, snap that. I'm both fascinated by and deeply unsettle by/ AFRAID of flying XD


----------



## Runemarks (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm an INFP and I chose:
-Spiders (insects scare me the most, though).
-Public speaking. I'm not exactly afraid of it, but after expressing my opinion to a group of people I usually start trembling.
-Needles, but only in the case of something similar to Saw II.
-Other: dolls (only if they're meant to be scary and it's very very dark), suffocation (it may include the fear of inclosed spaces, if they are very very narrow and I can't move. I'm also highly taphephobic: I'm afraid of being buried alive) and sometimes the thought of exploring the abyss without light and with lots of scary creatures swimming around me.


----------



## Shrapnel (Aug 6, 2012)

i chose spiders, snakes (which i'm not as afraid of but still kinda nervous around.) heights (which i'm only afraid of if it's open and i'm near the edge) and other, because i become terrified when i'm outside at night alone.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm an ENFP. I'm afraid of _spiders_ (only the big ones), _fire, enclosed spaces, being dirty_, and b_eing alone._ Also _making phone calls_, but it depends on the type of phone calls.


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

I can't make (or answer) a phone call without heart palpitations on most occasions.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

I chose being alone and other. I am terrified of dark hallways, or on rare occasions, being alone in a dark room. With hallways, I actually have to double back so many times just to make sure there's light. For example, we have an L shaped hallway, with the light switch in the middle, my room on one end, and the washroom on the other end. So while I'm getting ready for bed, I have to leave the washroom light on and the door wide open, walk to the middle light switch, the back to shut the bathroom light off. Then to my room, switch on my lamp, leave that door wide open, back to shut the hall light off, then I go back to my room. And I just can't seem to make myself go down it with the light off without jumping every time my fingers brush the wall (it's pretty narrow). I've tried putting a night light in the middle of it, but it's just not bright enough to make me comfortable. I can tolerate it with my cell phone flashlight app. Thankfully it's really bright!


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I would rather be bitten by a big dog than a little spider. Something's wrong with that when I think about it. I hate to fly but I do when I have to & I love airplanes. Especially ultralight kit planes. I can't look straight down from a window above 3 floors. 20+ floors freaks me out like a gun in my face.


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

Being locked in a windowless room with no means of escape (I recently discovered this fear in a dream -- it was awful), bugs, and werewolves. Yes, werewolves, I know they don't exist, but they still freak me out.


----------



## nathdep (May 5, 2012)

I voted for a TON. 

However, I have been told I am a phobic six so...


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

ISFP and I fear enclosed spaces, making phone calls (Fear of saying something stupid), and dying.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Ratsratsratsratsratsratsratsratsrats.

I. Fucking. Hate. Rats. Oh, and water, childhood incident and all.

BTW, fear of dying is definitely not an irrational fear, and neither is fire or snakes in the right context (I like fire and snakes, but still).


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> Ratsratsratsratsratsratsratsratsrats.
> 
> I. Fucking. Hate. Rats. Oh, and water, childhood incident and all.
> 
> BTW, fear of dying is definitely not an irrational fear, and neither is fire or snakes in the right context (I like fire and snakes, but still).


Haha I am sorry, but the way you expressed your hate for rats made me smile.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I am surprised that phone calls is so high in the polls. When I put it as a choice I was thinking of a friend, but I thought she would be a rare case. Interesting.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

ENTP here. The only thing I'm (ir)rationally afraid of are relationships, but I also voted clowns, enclosed spaces, public speaking and phone calls. These things don't scare me, but they make me uncomfortable.


----------

